# It has Begun



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

this includes the right to carry in national parks.

and just think... this is just day number 1.



> *WHouse stops pending Bush regulations for review*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - President Barack Obama's new administration ordered all federal agencies and departments on Tuesday to stop any pending regulations until they can be reviewed by incoming staff, halting last-minute Bush orders in their tracks.
> 
> ...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I had been expecting this one in regard to Park carry. I hope it is harder to accomplish the other "Changes " he has in store for us. :smt076


----------



## medicden (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, HANG on it could be a long hard ride.


----------

